# Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2010)

Pressemeldung

*"Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"​*Parteiübergreifendes Plädoyer für Missachtung wissenschaftlicher Fangmengenempfehlungen

"Es gibt im Bundestag ganz offensichtlich eine Groß-Koalition für die Überfischung der Meere - von Union und FDP über die SPD bis hin zur Linken." Dieses Fazit zog die Fischereipolitikerin der Bundestagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN, Cornelia Behm, nach der Beratung der beiden vorliegenden Anträge von SPD und BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN zur Reform der EU-Fischereipolitik am Mittwoch im Agrarausschuss des Deutschen Bundestages.

"Diese Groß-Koalition zeigt sich darin, dass diese Fraktionen die SPD-Forderung unterstützen, die Gesamtfangmengen nicht nur nach ökologischen, sondern auch nach sozialen und ökonomischen Kriterien festzusetzen. Im Klartext: Auch in Zukunft sollen die Fischfangmengen höher festgesetzt werden als unter dem Aspekt der Bestandserhaltung vertretbar, um auf die kurzfristigen Ertragseinbußen Rücksicht zu nehmen, die die Fischereibetriebe bei Fangmengenabsenkungen haben."

"Was so vernünftig und sozial klingt, ist in Wahrheit extrem kurzsichtig," kritisiert Behm. "Um kurzfristig Erträge erzielen zu können, wird die Zukunft der Fischerei insgesamt aufs Spiel gesetzt. Dabei gehen Fischereiwissenschaftler davon aus, dass die Fischer 60 % mehr fischen könnten, wenn sich die Fischbestände nach einer Schonfrist wieder erholt haben werden.

Voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass fischereibiologisch angebrachte Fangmengensenkungen unmittelbar vollzogen werden. Werden die Bestände jedoch aus Rücksicht auf kurzfristige Ertragsausfälle stärker befischt als fischereibiologisch angebracht, dann ist genau die Überfischung die Folge, die viele Fischbestände an den Rand biologisch sicherer Grenzen gebracht hat. Das ist genau die Logik der Überfischung, die seit Jahrzehnten betrieben wird und dazu führt, dass die Fischer weniger fischen als sie es bei einer vernünftigen Bewirtschaftung der Bestände könnten.

BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN wollen dagegen erreichen, dass die Fischer dauerhaft wieder mehr Fische fangen können. Und deswegen treten wir dafür ein, dass die Gesamtfangmengen strikt entsprechend den wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen festgelegt werden."

Zum bündnisgrünen Antrag zur Reform der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik
http://www.cornelia-behm.de/cms/def....antrag_reform_der_eufischereipolitik_201.pdf


Büro Cornelia Behm MdB,
Sprecherin für Ländliche Entwicklung und für Waldpolitik der Bundestagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN


----------



## daburner (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

...immer wieder traurig zu sehen wie "kurzsichtig" die Politik oft handelt. :c#q#d

3-4 Jahre starke Fangbeschränkungen würden sicherlich schon eine deutliche Erholung der Bestände bringen und wenn man sieht was für "Sachen" die EU subventioniert, dann wären diese Gelder hier vielleicht sogar mal richtig angebracht.|thinkerg:

Ich hoffe der Tag kommt noch an dem Industrie/Fischer/Politik dazu bereit sind ein paar "magere Jahre" in kauf zu nehmen um dann ein paar "goldene" zu haben!|kopfkrat

 #h


----------



## barschkönig (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

Ist zwar ein bisschen sehr übertrieben aber man müsste mal die Netztfischerei ganz verbieten und nur noch mit Angel gestatten.#t


----------



## porbeagle (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

Es ist schade aber die lernen es nie.Es wird erst geschrien wenn alles hin ist.


----------



## barschkönig (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Es ist schade aber die lernen es nie.Es wird erst geschrien wenn alles hin ist.


 

Naja das fängt ja an den kleinen Teichen an. Bei uns ist in diesem Winter fast in allen Teichen alles TOT. 
Anstatt mal einer von den Vereinen geht und schneeschippen oder Löcher machen, lassen die alles Sterben.#d

Jetzt wo wieder neu besetzt ist heulen se rum:c


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

Es ist einfach unbegreiflich.

Deutschland rühmt sich seiner Experten, Wisenschaftler und- in weiß Gott was für verschiedenen Fachgebieten....

Als ob sich Politiker nicht ihres Wissens bedienen könnten, um wenigstens mal zur Abwechslung was vernünftiges auf die Beine zu stellen #d


Aber in der Politik zählen so Dinge wie Nachhaltigkeit und Vernunft nicht- Es geht nur um Stimmen und Lobbyismus. #q

Unser Hobby- und erst die Fische- haben keine Lobby die ihren Namen verdient, also........#d


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

|good: ich sehe das genauso ! 
traurig traurig #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

Wären Politik und Vernunft kompatibel, stünden wir nicht da, wo wir heute sind. Am Rande des Abgrunds.


Aber morgen sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## d3rFuch5 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

Na ja ich sag mal einfach: Der Staat wird auf die Natur nur wenig acht geben wenns darum geht "Wirtschaftszweige" zu erhalten! Bei der wachstumsrate der bevölkerung wird das in Zukunft auch nich besser! LEIDER!!! Ich denke nur, das mann mal versuchen sollte den bestand n paar jahre aufrecht zu erhalten! Ich wünsche mir schon seit jahren, das es mal einen monat eine bestimmte sache nich zu kaufen gibt! egal ob fisch, schwein, rind oda zigaretten! dann könnten die menschen schonmal sehen wie es ist wenn es mal irgendwann zu extremen warenmangel kommt! und es wird so kommen! der mensch muss immer mehr verdienen und damit auch konsumieren! es is einfach traurig!


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

So weit wirds erst kommen, wenns bereits für Alle(s) zu spät ist;

Fällt hier irgendeine Sorte an Fisch weg bzw. wird unerschwinglich, wird garantiert wieder so´n Modefisch ala Pangasius auf den Markt geschmissen.  
Egal, woher der letztendlich hergekarrt werden muss!


----------



## porbeagle (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

Wir sollten geschlossen bei der nächsten Wahl irgendwas wählen aber keinen von den Großen.
Hausfrauenpartei oder so.Als Denkzettel für die Ärsche.Brief schreiben an Merkel und Rosa Guido wenn wir das hinbekämen das wärs.


----------



## thomsen3 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

naja am ende geht es nur um eins....
und das ist wie bei allem geld


----------



## barschkönig (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Wir sollten geschlossen bei der nächsten Wahl irgendwas wählen aber keinen von den Großen.
> Hausfrauenpartei oder so.Als Denkzettel für die Ärsche.Brief schreiben an Merkel und Rosa Guido wenn wir das hinbekämen das wärs.


 
Aber wieviel willste da zusammen kriegen? Wenn de 1000 Leute zusammen hast dann ist schon gut aber Deutschland hat 82 MIllionen Einwohner, es gibt genug Menschen in Deutschland die sich einen Dr*ck darum schären was mit den Fischen passiert#d


----------



## porbeagle (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

@barschkönig

Hi


----------



## porbeagle (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

@Barschkönig

Hi wir sind 1,3 mio Mitglieder mit Angelkarte dazu kommen die die mit Tages Wochen und Monatskarten sowie im Urlaub fischen knappe 5 mio.Wenn nur 25 % unser Partner/innen uns unterstützen könnte man was bewegen.
Wir wählen einfach nur keine von den Parteien die an dem Beschluß beteiligt sind.Das wars.
In den Blinker und die F&F kommen eine Anzeige `Angler wehren sich`dazu unsere Stellungnahme und nochmal der Hinweiß auf das Problem.
Wir sind nämlich viel mehr Wählerstimmen als die Berufsfischer.
Das Board hat ca.90 000 Mitglieder hier könnte man Anfagen mann könnte die Vereine anschreiben so würde es beginnen.


----------



## barschkönig (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

Naja man würde zwar viele dazu bewegen mitzumachen bei solchen Aktionen aber einige werden es auch für sehr aufwändig halten und wollen sich raushalten.#d

Da würde eine Großdemo vor dem Reichstag oder vor anderen Politischen Einrichtungen schon eher was bringen so dass man erstmal in die Presse kommt und somit Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.


----------



## porbeagle (1. November 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: "Groß-Koalition gegen notwendigen Schutz der Fischbestände"*

Wir starten einen Aufruf vor der nächsten Bundestagswahl.

Slogan `Keinen von da oben`
Man muß nur eine der kleinen Parteien wählen mehr ist es nicht.Jeder Angler der Wählen geht macht dann anstatt bei SPD oder CDU usw.einfach bei den kleinen sein Kreuz.
Es geht darum denen zu Zeigen das wir nicht mit allem einverstanden sind.


----------

